# IUI same day as LH Surge



## wendybess (Aug 9, 2010)

Hello Ladies

I'm on my 3rd DIUI (OTD 8th October). On all 3 DIUIs i've had the insemination in the afternoon after testing possitive for my LH Surge the same morning. IS THIS TOO EARLY? if it is too early why is the clinic doing this? Feeling very negative about this cycle


----------



## pricklyhedgehog (Aug 9, 2010)

There are so many clinics doing insems at the standard 36 hours...without success....and many girls on here are very annoyed about this timing!!....check out the IUI girls thread...trying to conceive part 215 discussion board.....but my clinic in Copenhagen, Denmark agreed to do my IUID this month at 19 hours post HCG trigger surge....as I ovulate earlier than the standard 24 hours post HCG surge / trigger....

I agree with your clinic....there is a greater window period to catch the egg/s BEFORE ovulation!!!

Eggs only last around 12 hours...and less than that for older women...this means once you have ovulated your egg is quickly not viable!!
However, sperm can last 24 hours or more....3 days for good frozen / washed IUI sperm...so if your clinic get the sperm in there they can wait around for the egg!!


----------

